# Canon EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM Coming in Second Half of 2018 (CR3)



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 23, 2018)

```
Once <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-ef-70-200mm-f-4l-is-ii-is-coming-in-april-cr3/">we confirmed that the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II was coming in April</a>, we wondered if the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM was moved up to an April announcement from our originally reported August/September time frame.</p>
<p>We have confirmed that the EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM will not be announced alongside the EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II, and is still scheduled to be announced ahead of Photokina in late August or early September.</p>
<p>More lenses are also scheduled to be announced around Photokina, but we haven’t confirmed what exactly they are as of yet.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2018)

Bummer, but I can wait...


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 23, 2018)

Expect it to be launched alongside the M5 Mark II (and possibly M6 Mark II)


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 23, 2018)

Hopefully we will see mirror version as well. It will be fantastic with SL2. Except for 15-45mm kit lens, Canon is replicating similar versions in both the formats with some design changes.


----------



## Foxdude (Mar 23, 2018)

Or then it will be launched with new mirrorless full frame.. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxdude said:


> Or then it will be launched with new mirrorless full frame.. 8)



With which it won't be compatible.  8) :-X


----------



## Foxdude (Mar 23, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Foxdude said:
> 
> 
> > Or then it will be launched with new mirrorless full frame.. 8)
> ...



Sorry, I meant new EF-M mount FF mirrorless 8)


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxdude said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Foxdude said:
> ...



With which it won't be compatible.


----------



## ashmadux (Mar 23, 2018)

Canon...and WAITING...synonymous.

Great, just miss the whole damn summer...what a great idea for a ultra portable lens and camera system.

These guys are not bright, wtf


----------



## ashmadux (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> Foxdude said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



TOO FUNNY


----------



## Foxdude (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> Foxdude said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



And EF-M lens is not compatible with FF EF-M mount camera because...?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxdude said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Foxdude said:
> ...



Because EF-M is real, while FF EF-M is imaginary...


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 23, 2018)

Foxdude said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Foxdude said:
> ...



One thing is certain about Canon FF mirrorless: they are not going to make lenses with FF image circle and call them EF-M. Just like Canon doesn’t make FF EF-S or crop EF lenses.

Amother thing is basically certain: Canon is not going to release a FF lens with a 32mm focal length.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 23, 2018)

This is a pretty interesting looking lens, though too bad they left out IS
I'd love to see a 15mm f/2 next


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

Etienne said:


> This is a pretty interesting looking lens, though too bad they left out IS
> I'd love to see a 15mm f/2 next



Why does every lens need IS these days? We were fine for over 100 years without stabilization


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pretty interesting looking lens, though too bad they left out IS
> ...



We were fine without autofocus, too...but it sure is nice to have!


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...


----------



## brad-man (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pretty interesting looking lens, though too bad they left out IS
> ...



I miss flash powder.


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

brad-man said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



How was your Centenary birthday?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 23, 2018)

slclick said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



I don't remember!


----------



## slclick (Mar 23, 2018)

brad-man said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



Internets win of the day!


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Mar 23, 2018)

Canon is really not rushing the development of the EF-M lineup. One lens per year. I hope for a better build quality than the latest all plastic creations.


----------



## Woody (Mar 23, 2018)

So late. :'(


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2018)

Woody said:


> So late. :'(



Is there a timeline? (except in your own mind?) These comments are completely missing the fact that Canon has market share, an amazing lens portfolio and the best support. So late.... late for you to join the Sony Rumors forum?


----------

